# DIRECTV Announces First 12 Markets to Receive Local Channels in High-Definition



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 6, 2005--

New HD Local Markets Mark First Stage in Dramatic Expansion of
HD Programming Over the Next Two Years

DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading and fastest-growing digital television service provider, announced today that 12 of the nation's largest designated market areas (DMAs) will be among the first to receive DIRECTV-delivered local channels in high-definition (HD) in the second half of this year. DIRECTV will begin a historic expansion of its capacity with the planned launch of four next-generation satellites that will deliver more than 1,500 local HD and more than 150 national HD channels and other advanced programming services to consumers nationwide by 2007.

The first group of DMAs to receive local HD channels is: New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Philadelphia, Boston, San Francisco, Dallas, Washington D.C., Atlanta, Detroit, Houston and Tampa. These markets represent nearly 36 million homes or 32.8 percent of all U.S. TV households. Additional markets to receive local HD programming this year will be announced at a later date. Today, DIRECTV offers local channels in standard definition in 130 markets, including these 12 markets.

"With the launch of the first of our local HD markets, we begin the most dramatic programming expansion in our history and take the first steps toward our goal of offering local HD channels to every household in America," said Mitchell Stern, president and CEO, DIRECTV, Inc. "We believe the addition of HD local channels to our programming lineup will provide new opportunities for growth as demand for HD programming increases, and will enable us to compete even more aggressively with cable."

Local HD programming in the first group of markets will be available mid-year following the successful launch of the Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2 satellites in the second quarter. The launch of these satellites and two others -- DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11, scheduled to go aloft in early 2007 -- will play a vital role in the dramatic expansion of programming capacity for DIRECTV, announced last September.

The Boeing-built Spaceway 1 and 2 satellites will have the capacity for more than 500 local HD channels, bringing local HD programming to most of the U.S. population, and will enable DIRECTV to continue to expand standard-definition local offerings and other enhancements. DIRECTV 10 and 11 will have the capacity for more than 1,000 additional local HD channels and more than 150 national HD channels and other new programming offerings. All four satellites will use spot-beam technology to deliver local channels.

DIRECTV will transmit all local HD channels and other new services from three Ka-band orbital slots co-located over the center of the country using MPEG-4 AVC, the new standard in digital video compression, and advanced modulation that will more than double the efficiency of DIRECTV's Ka-band capacity.

Initially DIRECTV will carry each of the primary broadcast networks that offer an HD feed in the market and customers who subscribe to a local channel package will receive both the standard and HD signal. HD local programming will be received via a single dish -- slightly larger than the current standard dish -- and customers will require new HD set top boxes due to new compression technology.

*Source*


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Looks like my HR10-25 and HD300 will become a boat anchor sooner then I though, no HD LIL without a MPEG4 STB.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

So, are we going to see the massive HDTivo crowd backlash, now that it's been announced officially from Directv that the new HD channels will be MPEG4?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Mark, it seems that HDTivo crowd has a little better placement then E*. It seems the new Local HD channels will be MPEG-4, but nothing has stated that ESPN2 being added tonight will be MPEG-4. So, if you wanna get Local HD from D*, then you need a new box. Otherwise, if your Local HD via OTA works just fine, you should be safer, longer with the HDTivo then the Dish Network 921.

Maybe I'm reading too much into this.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> So, are we going to see the massive HDTivo crowd backlash, now that it's been announced officially from Directv that the new HD channels will be MPEG4?


I think you're going to be right, unless D* make some announcement about how they will upgrades for existing hardware to allow for MPEG4.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I see this possibly hurting HD-Tivo sales. I receive all my local HD programming using my OTA antenna so it won't affect me but others aren't so lucky. The HD-Tivo also doesn't have any of the new interactive services. It looks to me like DirecTV is pushing hard to get rid of Tivo.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And, I have to ask this here...nobody actually believes that Directv is going to offer a free upgrade to HDTivo owners to get a new MPEG4 compatible HDTivo or other HD DVR receiver, do you? I could see a price break being offered possibly, but that's about it...


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow! Just got my HR10-250 for XMas and it already looks like I'm in trouble...anyone think a firmware upgrade may be a solution for MPEG-4?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> And, I have to ask this here...nobody actually believes that Directv is going to offer a free upgrade to HDTivo owners to get a new MPEG4 compatible HDTivo or other HD DVR receiver, do you? I could see a price break being offered possibly, but that's about it...


I doubt it but who knows what Rupert has up his sleves? Why limit it to just the HR10-250 but upgrades for all non-MPEG4 boxes? If MPEG4 will be only for LIL to begin with maybe they'll do a box swap only at the time the market goes online to spread out the expense? I can dream can't I???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

nuzzy said:


> Wow! Just got my HR10-250 for XMas and it already looks like I'm in trouble...anyone think a firmware upgrade may be a solution for MPEG-4?


I doubt it based on:

HD local programming will be received via a single dish -- slightly larger than the current standard dish -- *and customers will require new HD set top boxes due to new compression technology. *

From the press release.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

This is why I have held back from buying an HD-Tivo. There have been rumors of new technology for nearly a year.

As I mentioned in another thread, I wouldn't doubt a full box swap, market by market. There really aren't that many HD subs, certainly less then a million. We've been saying for a while there is a reason why DirecTV has been selling off stuff and hoarding about 3 billion in cash. It wouldn't really cost that much to do a box swap in the grand scheme of things. Plus I doubt there are more then 50,000 HD Tivo's out there anyway.


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm hoping they do a swapout...I just can't see them saying "oh yes..all of our subs with the HD DVR, we're sorry you spent $1000, but you have to get a new unit"...I think there would be mass defections to cable or other other satellite competitors just out of spite alone...


----------



## JohnTivo (Jul 27, 2004)

nuzzy said:


> I'm hoping they do a swapout...I just can't see them saying "oh yes..all of our subs with the HD DVR, we're sorry you spent $1000, but you have to get a new unit"...I think there would be mass defections to cable or other other satellite competitors just out of spite alone...


What are they going to swap out our HR10's with? They haven't announced a new HD DVR have they?


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

If they do a swap, What about all the recordings that will be lost. I don't see them swapping. As long as it's backward compatible. I don't see them giving anything away.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Well, right now I get all my affliliates through distant networks in HD through D* (to include the new ABC HD east & west feeds), so as long as that isn't interrupted this is no big deal in the short run. It's still a hella of a lot better than anything that dish could come up with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ERGEN YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Something tells me we will lose our HD-Distant feeds when the HD-Locals come up. I can't believe I finally spent the money on the HD-TIVO and it will be junk in the coming months.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

ocnier said:


> Well, right now I get all my affliliates through distant networks in HD through D* (to include the new ABC HD east & west feeds), so as long as that isn't interrupted this is no big deal in the short run. It's still a hella of a lot better than anything that dish could come up with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ERGEN YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Okaayyyyy. So Rupert just announces that your brand new PVRs that you opened under the Christmas tree may NOT get ESPN2. And yet you bash E*.

Jeez, if E* did this you'd be lighting torches and storming the castle.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Now, now. Charlie said he plans to go to mpeg-4 by the end of the year, so E* will get more HD then!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Okaayyyyy. So Rupert just announces that your brand new PVRs that you opened under the Christmas tree may NOT get ESPN2. And yet you bash E*.
> 
> Jeez, if E* did this you'd be lighting torches and storming the castle.


Not sure where you get that idea. The new channels (i.e. locals) going up on Spaceway will be MPEG-4. They aren't even launched yet! ESPN2-HD will obviously be on the current infrastructure, assuming it gets uplinked anytime in the next 6 months.


----------



## JohnTivo (Jul 27, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Something tells me we will lose our HD-Distant feeds when the HD-Locals come up. I can't believe I finally spent the money on the HD-TIVO and it will be junk in the coming months.


Since the entire Country isn't getting HD LIL's till 2007, I bet the HD-Distant feeds will be up until then. The first 12 DMA's will get HD LIL sometime during the 2nd half of this year. Who knows what will happen in those markets though...


----------



## nicks77 (May 24, 2004)

YES ! I for one am glad that Dallas is in the 1st group. ABC is the only channel I can't get HD so naturally I am thrilled with this bit of news. They need to fix the issues though... I think Fox NY is still out of synch audio/video


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> And, I have to ask this here...nobody actually believes that Directv is going to offer a free upgrade to HDTivo owners to get a new MPEG4 compatible HDTivo or other HD DVR receiver, do you? I could see a price break being offered possibly, but that's about it...


I just read Directv is raising rates in two months.


----------



## 418583 (Jan 25, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> ... 12 of the nation's largest designated market areas (DMAs) will be among the first to receive DIRECTV-delivered local channels in high-definition (HD) in the second half of this year.
> 
> *Local HD programming in the first group of markets will be available mid-year* following the successful launch of the Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2 satellites in the second quarter.


So, here in Atlanta, what receiver equipment will I receive these locals on? The unnamed mid-year DVR is SD only and the end-of-2005 / early-2006 HD Home Media Center will be 6 months away.

I guess it's safe to assume that some non-DVR MPEG-4 HD receivers are yet to be announced...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

rh, you will not be able to view these new HD locals unless you get a new receiver, one capable of decoding MPEG-4 video.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

1) I think you're going to see LIL HD for the first 12 markets on SpaceWay in MPEG-2/QPSK compatible with all current receivers -- there won't be any HD PVR's that support MPEG-4/8PSK until the end of 2005; and the HD standard receiver with MPEG-4/8PSK will just be coming out at the same time. Rolling out only 12 markets probably allows 1 channel per transponder and time to get some markets switching to MPEG-4 equipment, then sometime around early to mid 2006 we'll start to see the LIL HD channels switch over to MPEG-4/8PSK.

2) I'm fairly certain there'll be a free swap for HR10-250's (and other HD receivers) when the time comes but don't think DirecTV is really ready to definitively say so yet -- but will come to realize soon enough they will have to.

3) Because of O&O networks, I don't think we'll see people in the New York or Los Angeles markets affected at all till 2007, unless/until DirecTV includes non-major-networks in the LIL HD carriage.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Great. The grand I dropped on my HR10-250 would have been better served as gambling money in Vegas. If there isn't some sort of upgrade or discount available, I just may ditch satellite altogether. It'll be cheaper just to switch over to digital cable, even if my carrier is Adelphia. Maybe by that time Time Warner will have bought Adelphia and I'll get better service.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Great. The grand I dropped on my HR10-250 would have been better served as gambling money in Vegas. If there isn't some sort of upgrade or discount available, I just may ditch satellite altogether. It'll be cheaper just to switch over to digital cable, even if my carrier is Adelphia. Maybe by that time Time Warner will have bought Adelphia and I'll get better service.


This isn't solely directed at you, but my god people. Get over it. If you think DirecTV's gonna obsolete the $1,000 piece of equipment you just bought and not do something about making it right for you, you're wrong. And still, look at having at least another year, probably 2 to 3 for most people where MPEG-4 is simply not an issue.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

_1) I think you're going to see LIL HD for the first 12 markets on SpaceWay in MPEG-2/QPSK compatible with all current receivers -- there won't be any HD PVR's that support MPEG-4/8PSK until the end of 2005; and the HD standard receiver with MPEG-4/8PSK will just be coming out at the same time. Rolling out only 12 markets probably allows 1 channel per transponder and time to get some markets switching to MPEG-4 equipment, then sometime around early to mid 2006 we'll start to see the LIL HD channels switch over to MPEG-4/8PSK._

The MPEG-4 box will be available in March. Rolling 12 markets initially, followed by others in the Summer. There are TWO sats going up in the secodn quarter. 12 markets for one, 12 for the other. It's not a format/bandwidth issue, it's the data pipe to the uplink center. ISP boxes have to be added at each station for VOIP. They are probably thinking the launch is a 50-50 deal. By announcing only 12 they save themselves from recalling if one of the birds doesn't make it.

The additional markets targeted (Notice a trend...Sports and DMA order.):

Seattle
Minneapolis
Phoenix
Cleveland/Akron
Miami
Denver
Sacramento
Orlando
St. Louis
Pittsburgh
Baltimore
Portland
Indianapolis
San Diego
Hartford
Charlotte

All with over 1,000,000 TV Homes. Even the press release lists the first 12 markets, in order. They skip Seattle however.

From the release:

_The first group of DMAs to receive local HD channels is: New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Philadelphia, Boston, San Francisco, Dallas, Washington D.C., Atlanta, Detroit, Houston and Tampa. These markets represent nearly 36 million homes or 32.8 percent of all U.S. TV households. *Additional markets to receive local HD programming this year will be announced at a later date. * Today, DIRECTV offers local channels in standard definition in 130 markets, including these 12 markets._

_2) I'm fairly certain there'll be a free swap for HR10-250's (and other HD receivers) when the time comes but don't think DirecTV is really ready to definitively say so yet -- but will come to realize soon enough they will have to._

Most definately. Put up a new SAT and have a revolt with no one subscribing to them because of the box. They'll quickly find out how "un-important" LiL HD is to people.

_3) Because of O&O networks, I don't think we'll see people in the New York or Los Angeles markets affected at all till 2007, unless/until DirecTV includes non-major-networks in the LIL HD carriage._

Yeeeeeup!

The SATs going up this year can support 500 LiL channels. 12 markets are barely 50 channels.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Skyboss:

1. Are you privy to the methods Direct plans on using to uplink the 12 markets?
2. What does VOIP have to do with HD channel transmission to an uplink facility?
3. Can you tell me which manufacturer will have a MPEG-4 HD DVR in March?
4. How did you find a list of the "second" tier of 12 markets to be offered in HD?
5. Lastly (and this is picky) I would use six HD channels as an average for these markets bringing the total to 72, not barely 50. ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS and WB/UPN.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

1. Yes. It is based on market size and agreements to deliver stations and coordinate equipment installation. 
2. VOIP is the method used to deliver the feed to the uplink facility. Each station has a converter linked to each uplink center. It's expensive.
3. Not telling.
4. The first channels to go up will be ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX (4x12 = 48). WB and PBS will be added later, unless an agreement is already in place. If you are on the Nielsen DMA list and have less than 1,000,000 households, you'll likely be waiting until 2007 for LiL HD.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

VOIP is the most confusing part of your statements and I guess I need to dig a little deeper to learn more. I can only think of one reason to use this protocol, namely packet prioritization of voice/video data across a public network.

My mother in law (Cleveland DMA) will be in good shape for all her HD Locals, but I guess I am out of luck in Columbus (#34). FORTUNATELY, I get all four distant nets in HD from Direct and I sincerely hope these are not taken away from me until I get my HD locals.

Finally, I cannot believe there will be the mpeg-4 HD DVR available in March, but hey, don't have to wait long to see that!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jabroni said:


> VOIP is the most confusing part of your statements and I guess I need to dig a little deeper to learn more. I can only think of one reason to use this protocol, namely packet prioritization of voice/video data across a public network.


Maybe he meant ATM?


----------



## TotallyPreWired (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm sure that this has been discussed before, but I haven't found it. Do the 2 new Spaceway satellites have the capability to broadcast of nationally(North America)?

It would make sense to me, and I'm sure D*, if they could broadcast some/all of their premium channels + other popular channels such as TBS, TNT, etc, in HD, and eliminate some of their LIL broadcasts. Even if they dedicated 1/2 of their capacity to non-LIL's, they could probably still serve the top 50 DMA's(50 x 5).

Does anyone know the capabilities of the new satellites, and/or D*'s plan for HD for their other offerings?

Thanks,
....jc


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

ds, DTV will not broadcast the new local HD's in MPEG-2/QPSK. They intend to deliver them in MPEG-4.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> ds, DTV will not broadcast the new local HD's in MPEG-2/QPSK. They intend to deliver them in MPEG-4.


Nobody has said they intend to use MPEG-4 from the very beginning.

There are no HD receivers capable of receiving it; none shown at CES. On day 1 of the satellites becoming operational, if no one can watch, why bother? As has been said, the available bandwidth from the 3 satellites in Ka band DirecTV will have in 2Q2005 is extensive, and far more than needed to support the announced 12 LIL HD markets. There's every chance DirecTV intends to initally use MPEG-2/QPSK while rolling out new receivers; some DirecTV people at CES have said as much, too.

To do otherwise, we'd have to see a major HD receiver swap begin by March or April in at least the 12 announced markets. There won't be an HD DVR with MPEG-4 until late 2005 or early 2006, for sure.

This will just have to remain an unanswered question, like many missing pieces of info from the press releases, until it's clarified. But even though the press releases talk about MPEG-4, they do not clearly say MPEG-4 from day 1; so weigh the positives and negatives from a MPEG-2/QPSK intro, MPEG-4/8PSK transition with an MPEG-4/8PSK intro. On the transmission side, it's probably easy to provide backward compatibility with MPEG-2/QPSK on a device capable of sending MPEG-4/8PSK.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I just reread the official annoucement from Directv and it made it sound like 12 cities added this summer will be mpeg2 and the future satellites launched in 2007 will be mpeg4 and will be used for the rest of the country's digital locals and the 150 potential hd national channels. Either way I think dswallowis right with his view on Directv's direction. I don't see them swapping out yet either.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

_There are no HD receivers capable of receiving it; none shown at CES._

Is that how they demonstrated the first broadcast in MPEG-4? I guess it wasn't really MPEG-4 then.

VOIP - Video Over Internet Protocol, not to be confused with VoIP - Voice over... Its designation is changing to HDOIP. The full bandwidth feed is converted and sent over IP to the uplink center. The encoder and decoders run about $150K each. Do the math.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

VOIP versus VoIP, hmmmm, what the heck kinda acronym abuse is that?

Video over IP sure clears up all of my confusion. I have been known to be ignorant in the past, but I am sorry to say that I have never heard of this protocol. Sounds pretty kewl and I am sure it takes pretty stout, reliable bandwidth for its delivery.

I wonder if this is the mechanism whereby video was delivered to us from the Athens Summer Games? I heard NBC used DS3's (45 MB) for its transmission.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

_VOIP versus VoIP, hmmmm, what the heck kinda acronym abuse is that?_

Pretty bad, but it's an old designator that was robbed by Voice Over. Nothing like a little confusion in the HD world. Here's a link to one of the company's providing the hardware (the stations and D* can buy separate equipment). They have the best info on the technology. The others have really poor information.

http://www.path1.com/products/


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Skyboss said:


> _There are no HD receivers capable of receiving it; none shown at CES._
> 
> Is that how they demonstrated the first broadcast in MPEG-4? I guess it wasn't really MPEG-4 then.


They also demoed a HD Tivo last year but it was 6 months later that they really became available. I don't think a working demo that for all we know is a fancy breadboard signifies an available receiver.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

sunking said:


> They also demoed a HD Tivo last year but it was 6 months later that they really became available. I don't think a working demo that for all we know is a fancy breadbox signifies an available receiver.


Yes, however, this is a subscriber product not a consumer electronics product. The loopholes and agreements to get it to market are not as big an issue as the HD TiVo unit.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Skyboss said:


> Yes, however, this is a subscriber product not a consumer electronics product. The loopholes and agreements to get it to market are not as big an issue as the HD TiVo unit.


I don't know what loopholes and agreements you are talking about. My understanding was that the HDTivo was late because of technical reasons.

But this isn't really the point. The point is that at this moment it seems that the sats will be up and broadcasting before most people can get a receiver or perhaps even the new dish config that may be needed. How many HD subscribers will there be in the first 12-24 markets? Even at a million, how many receivers can they crank out to meet that demand? That's about 2500/day for a year. And I think that 1million initial is a pretty low estimate considering that these markets include probably the most afluent areas.

When these sats turn on there is no way that everyone who can get the signal will have the required hardware.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Dude. Stop. The product is in production okay? Humax is making the HDDVR and it will be out by Christmas.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Are they not planning on releasing the rest of the local markets in SD? I wonder if these new MPEG-4 receivers will be able to downconvert HD into SD for those that do not have HD televisions yet. This could allow them to shut the SD feeds off in those markets that have HD once everyone is swapped out giving more space for more HD but if its cost prohibitive on the receiver end more than on the satellite in then this may not happen.

Looks like everyone is getting a brand new system (new dish and receivers). Seems pretty sweet for those in the HD markets. I wonder how many people will be doing a change of "physical address" to try to get the HD locals and new hardware.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Anybody know if it's JUST going to be ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX? I want UPN and WB HD just as much as FOX HD. The others aren't that crucial to me.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

_Are they not planning on releasing the rest of the local markets in SD? I wonder if these new MPEG-4 receivers will be able to downconvert HD into SD for those that do not have HD televisions yet. This could allow them to shut the SD feeds off in those markets that have HD once everyone is swapped out giving more space for more HD but if its cost prohibitive on the receiver end more than on the satellite in then this may not happen._

In the future there will only one box and it will do exactly what you suggest.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

In general, how good is DBS HD compared to local OTA HD? 

I fear DTV/Dish may just ends up overcompressing it, in which case what will be the point of having it?


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Adam Richey said:


> Anybody know if it's JUST going to be ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX? I want UPN and WB HD just as much as FOX HD. The others aren't that crucial to me.


The way they worded it as "primary networks" sure seems to indicate some will be left out; I've not seen anything clarifying it down to specific networks yet.

All our guesses seem to indicate the bandwidth is there not just to cover the networks but every individual channel. But there'sprobably more to it than just bandwidth -- such as facilities to handle the encoding.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Okaayyyyy. So Rupert just announces that your brand new PVRs that you opened under the Christmas tree may NOT get ESPN2. And yet you bash E*.
> 
> Jeez, if E* did this you'd be lighting torches and storming the castle.


Bob, you of all people know the pain of Dish equipment. Yeah, the HD tivo maybe obsolete in a year, but at least the IT WORKED CORRECTLY! This is a stark contrast to the trash equipment Dish put out (speaking as a former 921 owner). Hell, your icon even says 921 crash dummy under it ( :grin: ). The crash in "crash dummy" pretty much sums up the entire experience concerning Dish equipment.


----------



## andrewhome (Jan 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if the placement of these new satellites will be a higher degree of inclination ( higher above the horizon) than the current HD sat?

I live near NYC and I can get the 101 sat just fine but I cannot get the current HD sat because it is at 20 degrees of inclination & I am blocked by trees I cannot cut down.


----------



## TotallyPreWired (Jan 8, 2005)

I doubt that the inclination will change, but the 2 new Spaceway satellites are supposed to be going in at 99° and 103°, so I think that you should be ok.

....jc


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

The 3 Ka-band satellites being launched this year by DirecTV are going at 99°, 101° and 103° (DirecTV 8 at 101°; SpaceWay to the others).


----------



## otisanche (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't understand about MPEG-4 Stuff. Does that mean that all current HD receivers (Tivo or just regular non-Tivo) will not be able to carry the new HD channels? Or is that info just referring to the HD Tivo receivers. Also someone from Dallas stated the received cbs HD through directv how are they getting that signal? last time I checked only NBC & Fox were coming through the HD channels.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## TotallyPreWired (Jan 8, 2005)

otisanche said:


> I don't understand about MPEG-4 Stuff. Does that mean that all current HD receivers (Tivo or just regular non-Tivo) will not be able to carry the new HD channels?.


The current generation of D* HD receivers will not decode MPEG4, so when D* starts broadcasting MPEG4, you're SOL(Tivo & non-Tivo). However, there is some confusion on when D* will start broadcasting with MPEG4.

D* now has national feeds of all of the major networks in HD(ABC,CBS,NBC & FOX). I get NBC, but for what I get, It's not worth the $$$.

....jc


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

otisanche said:


> I don't understand about MPEG-4 Stuff. Does that mean that all current HD receivers (Tivo or just regular non-Tivo) will not be able to carry the new HD channels? Or is that info just referring to the HD Tivo receivers. Also someone from Dallas stated the received cbs HD through directv how are they getting that signal? last time I checked only NBC & Fox were coming through the HD channels.
> Thanks for the help.


When they do switch to Mpeg4 it will be like the Dish500 switchover. Those who don't upgrade just on't see the new channels on their guides. Upgrade and you will. Don't upgrade and keep the channels that you have (at least until they decide to turn them off, but that should be after a significant amount of time)


----------



## drjenk (Sep 10, 2004)

nuzzy said:


> I'm hoping they do a swapout...I just can't see them saying "oh yes..all of our subs with the HD DVR, we're sorry you spent $1000, but you have to get a new unit"...I think there would be mass defections to cable or other other satellite competitors just out of spite alone...


I'm feeling the spite already, and am seriously contemplating selling my HD tivo on ebay (no doubt for a loss), and going comcast. I'm am sure not going to have 2 dishes hanging off my house, which it sounds like I would need to do, or would I just need to re-aim my existing one?. This really pisses me off to be frank. I feel like directv is really letting down it's customers changing compression technology like that, necessary or not. BS to the Nth degree.


----------



## 418583 (Jan 25, 2003)

drjenk said:


> I'm feeling the spite already, and am seriously contemplating selling my HD tivo on ebay (no doubt for a loss), and going comcast.


I'll give you $200 for it! :grin:


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

i would suggest to all that we just take a wait and see approach for now


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

No where in the press release does it say that customers will need *2* dishes to get HD locals, it states that customers will need a slightly larger dish to get all channels. I also believe that the new satellites will be at 99 and 103, so I believe that the new dish will possibly have *5* LNBs (99, 101, 103, 110, and 119).

However, this again is speculation. This will be very interesting as to what eventually happens.

:flag:


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

drjenk said:


> I'm feeling the spite already, and am seriously contemplating selling my HD tivo on ebay (no doubt for a loss), and going comcast. I'm am sure not going to have 2 dishes hanging off my house, which it sounds like I would need to do, or would I just need to re-aim my existing one?. This really pisses me off to be frank. I feel like directv is really letting down it's customers changing compression technology like that, necessary or not. BS to the Nth degree.


Not 2 dishes, but a bigger oval with 5 LNB's is what seems to be in D*'s future...


----------



## nollchr (Jan 3, 2005)

Will the dish fit on the same base? I just had my roof done and they flashed it up real nice. I would hate to have to rip it out and bore 4 more screw holes in the roof for a new base


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

nollchr said:


> Will the dish fit on the same base? I just had my roof done and they flashed it up real nice. I would hate to have to rip it out and bore 4 more screw holes in the roof for a new base


we really dont know yet . were not even sure how big its going to be or anything really


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

TotallyPreWired said:


> The current generation of D* HD receivers will not decode MPEG4, so when D* starts broadcasting MPEG4, you're SOL(Tivo & non-Tivo). However, there is some confusion on when D* will start broadcasting with MPEG4.
> 
> D* now has national feeds of all of the major networks in HD(ABC,CBS,NBC & FOX). I get NBC, but for what I get, It's not worth the $$$.
> 
> ....jc


NY and LA will remain MPEG 2 during the transition. In 2007, they will go MPEG-4. The rest will be MPEG-4.

_Will the dish fit on the same base? I just had my roof done and they flashed it up real nice. I would hate to have to rip it out and bore 4 more screw holes in the roof for a new base_

It may require a larger base for wind loading.


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

Skyboss said:


> NY and LA will remain MPEG 2 during the transition. In 2007, they will go MPEG-4. The rest will be MPEG-4.
> 
> .


why wait till then if there gonna switch hd customers during the second into half of the year and also 2006 . and any new hd customers will probley get the mpeg 4 box they arent gonna wait till 2007 they might though move them over to the new sats


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

These two markets provide the DNS to the entire CONUS, which incidentally includes me. Ergo, it is in my best interest to keep these channels mpeg-2 until I am ready to convert! 

Smart-alekness aside, these two markets must be the last to be converted.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Skyboss said:


> NY and LA will remain MPEG 2 during the transition. In 2007, they will go MPEG-4. The rest will be MPEG-4.


Is this firm or are your just speculating?

Things I have heard indicated that only the BIG 4 from LA and NYC will remain at MPEG-2 during the transition but all secondary locals will go up as MPEG-4


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

nuzzy said:


> Not 2 dishes, but a bigger oval with 5 LNB's is what seems to be in D*'s future...


D* could continue to go with a 3 LNB format with one LNB being slightly larger in order to receive signal from 99 and 103. The spacing is far to close together and 3 sperate LNB's pulling in signal from 3 slots within 2 degrees could be problems.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> D* could continue to go with a 3 LNB format with one LNB being slightly larger in order to receive signal from 99 and 103. The spacing is far to close together and 3 sperate LNB's pulling in signal from 3 slots within 2 degrees could be problems.


Wouldn't it make more sense for it to be 99 and 101?! Then you'd have a five LNB dish.

99(Ka), 101(Ku), 101(Ka), 103(Ka), 110(Ku) and 119(Ku).

~Alan


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jabroni said:


> These two markets provide the DNS to the entire CONUS, which incidentally includes me. Ergo, it is in my best interest to keep these channels mpeg-2 until I am ready to convert!
> 
> Smart-alekness aside, these two markets must be the last to be converted.


As I have said many times. It is very possible that the BIG 4 in both NY and LA will remain at MPEG-2 for a while but by no means does that mean every single station in those markets will be at MPEG-2. It is very possible (while not confirmed) that D* will put the secondary stations in those markets at MPEG-4.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Could be interesting. We just barely have a clear view of 101 around a big tree in the back yard. It's so close, I think, that 99 might be a question mark without hacking up the poor tree even more than we did in order to have a clear view of 101.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

New MPEG4 Settop boxes will be HUMAX!
See article:
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050224/nyth012_1.html


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

I disagree that NY/LA would be last to move. Why? Because they're already bandwidth constrained, and this would free up a ton of mpeg2 channels.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX from NY/LA cannot be taken off MPEG-2 until everyone with DNS has been converted to MPEG-4. Directv will obviously have these markets in MPEG-4 soon, but they will be beamed on the new Spaceway satellites. 

Therefore, there will be concurrent feeds of the distant nets from NY and LA in both MPEG 2 and 4. 

Finally, the new MPEG 4 feeds of NY and LA will PROBABLY be on spot beams and not CONUS. We will not know this for sure until the satellite is deployed and we see the actual transponder configuration.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Is this firm or are your just speculating?
> 
> Things I have heard indicated that only the BIG 4 from LA and NYC will remain at MPEG-2 during the transition but all secondary locals will go up as MPEG-4


You just repeated what I said. NY and LA stay MPEG-2, the others come up MPEG-4.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Smthkd said:


> New MPEG4 Settop boxes will be HUMAX!
> See article:
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050224/nyth012_1.html





Skyboss said:


> Dude. Stop. The product is in production okay? Humax is making the HDDVR and it will be out by Christmas.


Not to sound like an ass or anything... But... I told you so comes to mind.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gee, am I going to have to "move" again, and switch to D* to get finally my ATL locals in HD? :shrug:


----------

